# Bennett Farms Hunting shoot- Not your grandpas hunting shoot



## Brian from GA (Jul 27, 2010)

We will be having our final shoot of the year on Sunday, August 8. Our goal for this shoot is two fold.... 1. have fun and 2. prepare everyone for opening day with a bow. 

I will post some specifics now and add more later.... very busy today and have to get on the road. 

We will have two stakes. Classes will be Advanced Bowhunter and Beginner. A lot of guys that shoot Novice for 3D will need to go ahead and shoot Advanced. We want guys and girls that have never been to a 3D shoot to shoot Beginner. We are hoping to get them to come back. 

Max yardage for Advanced will be 40 and 30 for Beginner. The first five targets will be known distance and 20,25,30,35 and 40 for the Advanced. 10, 15, 20, 25 and 30 for Beginner. We want you to know your pins are right. 

Around target 6 or so we will have a target where you can not see down the lane. Once you are loaded and ready you will step backwards to a square on the ground (pretend tree stand) and look, draw and shoot. There will be a marker on a tree that you will know the distance to. The goal is to decide how far in front of our behind that marker the animal is.... kinda sounds like bowhunting. 

We will also have one stake where you judge two animals, shoot a target, reload and shoot the second one. This is to replicate getting a shot, swhack the deer but he runs off and stops and looks back at you. "I know I hit him, didn't I?" Not often do you get a second shot, but we want you to be ready when you do. 

Another will be a straight down type shot on a 1/4ing away deer. 14 ring will be the only ring that scores. Yes the 14 ring can be an ethical shot!

Those are just some of the sequences, stations, thoughts, etc. 

We will probably change the scoring to 12=14, 10=12, 8=10 and 5 = -2 or something crazy. We don't want any wounded deer. 

Any more ideas?

Looking forward to the educational experience.


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds like fun.  Hope to see a bunch of folks show up for this one.  Don't forget we'll be giving away a new bow.  Tickets are only $20.00 each.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 28, 2010)

Hurry up and get all the INFO up. I can't wait.


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 28, 2010)

You just need to be there.  You don't need any info.  Just come and have fun.


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## hound dog (Aug 1, 2010)

dhardegree said:


> You just need to be there.  You don't need any info.  Just come and have fun.



Well?


----------



## if its brown its down (Aug 1, 2010)

Need more info, like how to get there???/


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 1, 2010)

Directions
Enter 1501 Mann Rd., Shiloh, GA into GPS

From Columbus- Take Georgia 85/Manchester Expressway north 
through Waverly Hall. When 85 splits take the left split toward 
Shiloh/Warm Springs. Turn left on Highway 116. Drive 2.1 miles and 
turn right on Mann Rd. Drive 1.7 miles to gate on right. 

From LaGrange- Take Hwy 27 south to Pine Mountain. Turn left on 
354 just past KFC/Subway. . Follow 354 east 8.3 miles to Mann Rd 
(4-way stop) turn left and drive .5 miles to gate on right.

From West Point or Alabama- Take Exit 1 off I-85 and drive east on 
Highway 18. Cross I-185 and stay on 18 into Pine Mountain (when 
Callaway Gardens Golf entrance is on right stay straight on 
18-Truck Route). Go to traffic light at Hwy 27 (KFC/Subway across 
street). Cross 27. Road becomes Highway 354/Kings Gap Rd. Follow 
354 east 8.3 miles to Mann Rd (4-way stop) turn left and drive .5 
miles to gate on right.

From Warm Springs, GA- Drive south on Georgia 85. After crossing 
mountain turn right onto Trammel Mill Rd. Drive 1mile and turn left 
onto Mann Rd. Drive about 2 miles to club on left.


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 2, 2010)

Got all my stuff together, now just got to get tuned up and dialed in.  It will be a fun shoot.  Everyone come on out!


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 3, 2010)

Okay. So that ya'll can prepare for this deal... here are the stakes as I have them right now. 

From "Advanced Stake" /"Beginner Stake"
1. 20 yd /10
2.  30 yd/20
3. 25 yd/15
4. 40 yd/30
5. 35 yd/25
6/7. Judge two targets, shoot both shots in 15 seconds from the time you draw back. 
8. Step back from behind curtain, yellow stake is 21 yards from you, decide how  far past stake target is and shoot within 15 seconds. 
9. Short shot.
10. Elevated shot (nice) 14 ring only. Hit the orange dot baby!
11/12. Ground blind- 2 shots, one quartering away. 
13. Elevated shot
14. Elevated shot
15. Short shot
16/17. Judge two targets, shoot both shots in 15 seconds from the time you draw back. 
18. Medium shot
19. Medium Shot
20. Short shot

Again we will only have two stakes, Advanced with a max of 40 and a beginner with a max of 30. We are asking folks with more than one year of experience to shoot the Advanced stake. We are hoping to attract some local bowhunters that have refused to try 3D in the past. 

We also will have a long shot type event where you will shoot your broadheads at clay pigeons. These have to be real broadheads not practice blades. If you shoot expandables fine. Fixed blades, fine. We will let you start at 30 yards and back up in 5 yard increments until you miss. Who ever stays alive the longest will win the pot. 

The purpose of this shoot is to get everyone ready for bow season. Even the long shot is about preparing for hunting season. We want you to know how you bow reacts to shooting straight down etc. And no the elevated shots will not be dangerous shots out of deer stands. We have some pretty ditches, creekbeds and gulleys that will allow us to shoot from an elevated position without being in a stand. 

Come on out.... I think I smell a burger cooking.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool man can't wait.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 3, 2010)

How much is it and what do we win?


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 3, 2010)

Normal costs and paybacks. $15. Advanced = payback, Beginner = trophy. Long shot probably $5 with 50% payback to the winner. 

Course is set. Me and Davey Dave set it today. Gotta go back and put the ladder down in the ditch so you can pull arrows with out busting your tail like I did. 

Super easy course. If we have more than 25 in the Advanced we will do something so that even Jody has a chance for payback. We may split it in half and pay the person one beyond half way or just pay back a couple places then have drawings for the rest of the paybacks. We'll see how many we have and make a payback decision. 

This shoot is not about payback so much as making everyone better deer hunters.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 4, 2010)

Okay I have thought about the paybacks for this shoot a bunch and here is what I am leaning toward. Since we are only having two classes and there is a chance we could have upwards of 50 shooters in the Advanced class we will payback to 20% of the field or one place for every 5 shooters. So, for example if 35 shooters shoot in the Advanced class we will pay 7 spots. What I will probably do is pay the top three shooters which will leave 4 payback spots. We will simply draw cards out of the box to payback the other 4 spots. That way everyone has an equal chance at payback... even if you shot horribly. Fair enough? let me know.


----------



## thegirl15 (Aug 4, 2010)

so, if its not "your grandpa's hunting shoot" then we shouldn't expect to see jerry (known to some as grand pe-paw) out there should we?


----------



## young gunna (Aug 4, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 4, 2010)

thegirl15 said:


> so, if its not "your grandpa's hunting shoot" then we shouldn't expect to see jerry (known to some as grand pe-paw) out there should we?



WOW, she got jokes! 

Grand Pee-Paw will be grandfathered in!


----------



## Bootlegger (Aug 5, 2010)

do we have to have screw in tips or can we use inserts?


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 5, 2010)

You can shoot what ever arrow you want. Obviously if you are going to shoot the long shot you will need screw in points so that you can install a broadhead. But for the shoot fling those nibbs down range if you want. When we say hunting setup that simply means no moving sights. If you have a scope set on 30 and shoot the entire course holding high or low.... that is your call.


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 5, 2010)

thegirl15 said:


> so, if its not "your grandpa's hunting shoot" then we shouldn't expect to see jerry (known to some as grand pe-paw) out there should we?



Thats Pee-Paw


----------



## Bootlegger (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 5, 2010)

"The Girl" with a right hook from down town. Can someone help Jerry over to the computer so he can respond?


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 5, 2010)

If I remember correctly Pee-Paw taught us all a lesson last year on the iron buck.  I'm just sayin'!  Somebody bring me some broadheads so I can play, too!


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Aug 6, 2010)

that is the girl for you she is brutal,no holding back.i wonder if her and blake are related?


----------



## young gunna (Aug 6, 2010)

Gotta be!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 6, 2010)

see yall sun.


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 7, 2010)

one more day!!!


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Aug 9, 2010)

WHY WOULD BRIAN NOT LET ME USE MY PRACTICE RAGE TIPWHY?WHY?


----------



## hound dog (Aug 9, 2010)

rednekbowhunter said:


> WHY WOULD BRIAN NOT LET ME USE MY PRACTICE RAGE TIPWHY?WHY?



Can you read. That is why I did shoot it.


We also will have a long shot type event where you will shoot your broadheads at clay pigeons. These have to be real broadheads not practice blades. If you shoot expandables fine. Fixed blades, fine. We will let you start at 30 yards and back up in 5 yard increments until you miss. Who ever stays alive the longest will win the pot.


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 10, 2010)

Easy, you know the rules dont apply to Runny.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Aug 10, 2010)

blake dont talk about my spelling no more,now reread his first sentence.(THAT IS WHY I DID SHOT IT)he did a good sentence.just like earnest t bass.


----------

